# Starving Gecko



## shorty (Dec 28, 2010)

Back in late September one of my best friends got arrested and has been in jail since then. In mid October his mom asked if I'd take some of his reptiles off her hands to make it easier for her. I took a few of his lizards and one of them, a marbled gecko, got loose when we were transferring it to a temporary container. We tried for over a week to catch it but finally gave up. Well, I got a call this evening from his mother saying that she had finally caught the gecko today (Dec. 28th).

I picked it up a few hours ago and this thing is absolutely emaciated. It hardly looks alive. It barely moves, even when touched, and I have to watch really closely to see it breathing. It won't even attempt to eat a cricket. I've even tried feeding it with forceps. Is there anything I can do or is it beyond saving?

Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to provide me with. I hate seeing anything die of starvation and/or neglect, and I feel a bit guilty because, in this case, the blame falls on me.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 29, 2010)

shorty said:


> Back in late September one of my best friends got arrested and has been in jail since then. In mid October his mom asked if I'd take some of his reptiles off her hands to make it easier for her. I took a few of his lizards and one of them, a marbled gecko, got loose when we were transferring it to a temporary container. We tried for over a week to catch it but finally gave up. Well, I got a call this evening from his mother saying that she had finally caught the gecko today (Dec. 28th).
> 
> I picked it up a few hours ago and this thing is absolutely emaciated. It hardly looks alive. It barely moves, even when touched, and I have to watch really closely to see it breathing. It won't even attempt to eat a cricket. I've even tried feeding it with forceps. Is there anything I can do or is it beyond saving?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to provide me with. I hate seeing anything die of starvation and/or neglect, and I feel a bit guilty because, in this case, the blame falls on me.


You will need to try force feeding it a cricket each evening.

If it won't take it, then you will need to make some bug juice frome crickets and superworms and use a syringe to get it in his mouth to hopefully swallow it. (Without the sharp needle)

To get the mouth open you may need a credit card and slowly pry open it's mouth and keep it open while sticking in the bug or bug juice.

I'm sure that I might not be fully clear or you may have questions as to how some things might be done without harming the animal.

If so, feel free to call me on my phone at any time. 1-800-934-7110

Harry


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 29, 2010)

He's probably dehydrated also, you could give him a sauna for 10-15 minutes once or twice a day for at least a week. Regarding food; You can also try smashed up banana or even add a little bit of honey to the banana and see if ge will eat. If you have any butterworns, you can try those as well.


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2010)

Make sure it is at the proper temps as well. It honestly sounds like it may be too late. You will want to go very slow in giving it food or water. Too much too fast will be harmful.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 29, 2010)

Rick said:


> Make sure it is at the proper temps as well. It honestly sounds like it may be too late. You will want to go very slow in giving it food or water. Too much too fast will be harmful.


+1I have tried to help some wild geckos that I have found in my home over the years. I guess I don't have enough pests to support a gecko. I would feed and water in "very" small amounts, I have seen them die almost instantly from having a normal sized meal. Unfortunately, sometimes there is nothing that can be done.


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds to me like it's already to late.


----------



## DannyN (Dec 29, 2010)

Try some pedialyte to get some electrolytes in him. Reptaid would work wonder if supplemented with his food.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 29, 2010)

KSTBCR said:


> Try some pedialyte to get some electrolytes in him. Reptaid would work wonder if supplemented with his food.


I agree. Yet I dought that they have reptaid yet if injected into food or added into bugjuice it will hopefully work wonders. I have used such products with great success so I do hope that once some force feeding and drinking starts, that it will help.

Harry


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, Pedialite is one of the miracles of the twentieth century. It has meant the difference between life and death for countless human babies, too! It is designed primarily, though, for those who are dehydrated from diarrhea (it is low in sugar for this reason). If you don't have any available, but do have a sports drink, that should do as well since the dehydration appears to be due to water deprivation. I hope that you succeed.


----------

